

Exchange Rate and Silicon Valley - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/11/exchange_rate_a.html

======
imsteve
> Scenario 1: an influx of foreign capital.

Greatly limited by the "10 mile rule".

> Scenario 2: US startups seek VCs in booming markets overseas.

Certainly doesn't seem that this can happen overnight.

Can't say much about #3. These are my guesses.

------
maurycy
Declining USDX and booming emerging markets are drastically limiting pool of
cheap workforce, especially Indian, Russian and Eastern Europe developers.

